# Here's a good one!



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:rollin:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

What an idiot. Does not even no where meat comes from :rollin:


----------



## wildcats10 (Feb 26, 2009)

wow! real smarty there! :rollin:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Amazing how clueless some people are.


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

LOL that's a good one lol


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

what a tard. yah..... all my meet is grown in a petri dish so no animals are harmed!


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Some people have absolutely no brains eh?


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

SCARY!!!!!!! And that person is allowed to vote!!!!


----------

